# Healthcare



## Tom1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any financial advice on the best healthcare options for non-citizens? Mainly I'm trying to figure out the best option in terms of Medicare or private health insurance, or some combination of both. Any information greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------

